# Fiepen bei Aufnahme mit Mikrofon



## Tuneup (8. Juni 2012)

Hey Leute,
wenn ich mit meinem neuen USB Headset (Sennheiser PC8) was aufnehme hab ich ständig, auch wenn ich nichts sage einen hohen "Fiep-Ton" im Hintergrund.

Hab ein Video gefunden bei dem es das gleiche Problem zu sein scheint wenn er spricht:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DXkU7YoYv3s

weiß da jemand bescheid?


----------



## Herbboy (8. Juni 2012)

Du musst bei den Optionen/Regler für "Aufnahme" mal nachsehen, da ist vermutlich auch "Stereosumme" oder "Was sie Hören" oder so was mit aktiv - da darf nur das Mic für die Aufnahme aktiv sein, und zudem sollte das, was Du ins Mic sagst, nicht auch aus den Boxen zu hören sein - ansonsten nimmt das mic bestimmte gleiche Dinge mehrfach kurz hintereinander auf, also ZB deine Stimme aus Deinem Mund und dann direkt Deine Stimme aus den Boxen minimal verzögert und dann kommt beides zusammen nochmal minimal verzögert wieder aus den Boxen usw - das ergibt eine endlose "Feedbackschleife", was sich durch ein Fiepen zeigt. 

Das kennst Du sicher auch von Live-Events, wenn einer insw Mic spricht und es plötzlich fiept - in dem moment steht derjenige zu nah an den Boxen, so dass auch das aus den Boxen kommende mitaufgenommen wird.


----------



## Tuneup (8. Juni 2012)

Mh, soweit ich das sehe ist alles derartig deaktiviert.
Da es ja ein USB Headset ist ist meine Soundkarte ja außen vor, und das was ich da unten im "Audio-Mixer" einstellen kann sieht auch alles gut aus. :/
Auch in der Software hab ich keine Einstellungen gefunden.


----------



## Herbboy (8. Juni 2012)

Also, das Headset "ist" ja selbst eine Soundkarte - da müsste es an sich auch ein Reglermenü geben. 

Aber DU hast scheinbar doch ein anderes Problem - es ist also nur am fiepen, wenn Du grad NICHTS sagt? Es kann auch sein, dass das Mic bzw. die Aufnahmefunktion einfach nicht so gut ist, denn das Mic an einem Headset ist an sich nur zur Kommunikation gedacht und nie besonders gut - bei einem Headset für nur 25€ inkl. Soundchip ist das sicher nochmal deutlich kritischer, denn 25€ wären selbst für reine Kopfhörer mit Steckeranschluss sehr wenig. Wenn Du ernsthaft was aufnehmen willst zB Videos kommentieren, dann wäre ein separates Mic ab 20€ deutlich besser.

Ist es denn ein durchgehendes Fiepen oder nur so ein kurzes "Krisseln" wie in dem Video? Bei letzterem kommen sich vermutlich kleine elektronische Felder zB von der Maus bzw dem Mauskabel oder auch onbaord in die Quere, vlt auch ganz einfach nur einHandy in der Nähe, was die Verbindung zum Mobilnetz aufrecht erhält.


----------

